# 3 in 1 Hard Start for Refrigerator



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Post pic of wire connections on compressor.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

First time uploading with iPhone

The white clip in the middle plugs into the relay. And the fan ties into that as well


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes you can use a power cord end and hook it directly to 3in1. Only problem is you must first identify whether the compressor has a run capacitor. If it does you have to use a 3in1 that also use a run capacitor. There are several different kinds. When you establish that just wire it up according to the directions on your 3in1. If it starts up you can just cut and install the wires that were running to the compressor before


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

The relay had a capacitor plugged into it. Here is what I bought https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002..._UL100_SR100,100_&refRID=9YCYTSK3VGM86SE14593


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

My compressor


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

That 3in1 won't work for a compressor with a run capacitor. What I don't know is if you have a run or start capacitor. If it's a start capacitor you can go ahead and hook up the 3in1 without it. If it's a run capacitor you have to have it or compressor won't last long. Generally but not always run capacitors are in the 10 to 12 mfd range. Start capacitors are much higher.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Its a run capacitor. The relay, is a PTC to help the compressor start.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

So the 3 in 1 won't work for my compressor?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

It will work but you will have to wire in the run cap as well. They make 3in1's with the spades already wired in. Wire up the start kit per instructions and also add two leads from the red and white wires to hook up to the capacitor. I am assuming it is a run capacitor.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm going to order the relay and see if it work. But I want to know how to test a capacitor.

I have a analog multi meter and I tried to test it out and the needle barely moved, But the Capacitor has been sitting unplugged for awhile, does it need to be charged some for it to test?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Best to use a capacitor tester, or a multimeter with capacitance tester built into it.


----------

